# Let's make a larger injector factory master list, contribute your known factory injector sizes



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

Ok, there's not a fuel and ignition forum....which I think there should be, but this is generally a turbo thing so I'll start and explain. I think we need a factory injector size master list, any injector from any company that is bigger than stock size. I'll start first.... and I'll combine them all into a listing on my site for reference. This list is important because basically every group of enthusiasts are going to want to step up there performance, one trip to their message boards and you can probably pick up the injectors for cheap. I grabbed the 24# mustang injectors for 75 bucks once. Use an ohm meter to measure the resistance of your original injectors and your new ones, if your new ones aren't even close, use a resister in line to make up the difference.
19# high impedance - 2.0L Dodge, Stratus, Breeze, Neon, PT Cruiser (not sure if these are bigger than stock)
20# not sure - 305ci TPI Chevrolet
22# not sure - 350ci TPI Chevrolet normal engines
24# high impedance - 2.4L Stratus, Breeze, Mustang Cobra
25# not sure - 350ci TPI LT1 
27# not sure - Subaru RS
28# not sure - C5 Corvette
30# not sure - VW 1.8T
35# not sure - Nissan Sylvia
42# high impedance - Lightning, SVO Mustang
43# low impedance - Talon TSI
45# not sure - US Spec '04 Subaru WRX STI
50# not sure - Neon SRT4
52# not sure - Mitsu Evo VIII, International Subaru WRX STI



_Modified by mechsoldier at 10:57 PM 11-4-2004_


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Let's make a larger injector factory master list, contribute your known ... (mechsoldier)*

somebody please help I've been googling high horsepower vehicles to find their fuel injector size for an hour or so now, I can't do it by myself.
try googling
such and such car (wrx or whatever) stock fuel injector size or
what is the stock fuel injector size of such and such car?


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Let's make a larger injector factory master list, contribute your known ... (mechsoldier)*

You'll find that lists contradict themselves on the net. Here's my compilation:
http://www.toxictimes.com:8080...s.xls
Scott Williams also has a nice list of VAG injectors, their size and their flow.
Speedy G


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Let's make a larger injector factory master list, contribute your known ... (Speedy G)*

Yeah I saw your list, but many of those injectors aren't too helpful for turbo apps. I'm mainly looking for 28# and above. I understand what you're saying about the contradictory lists. But that's not what I'm doing, I'm searching their message boards for their cars (neons.org etc.) and using their search function, I'm also searching their reputable aftermarket company web sites for the information. Once I find it a couple times, I put it on the list.


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Let's make a larger injector factory master list, contribute your known ... (mechsoldier)*

lol
man you tell you a soldier in Germany with nothing better to do. You doing more than i did when i was over there. HAHHA. Drink and get deployed thats all i did.

In all seriousness some of those injectors are doable, others ar out of the reach of many. Im not paying the silvia price or the wrx international price either. 
thumbs up to you for helping others http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Let's make a larger injector factory master list, contribute your known ... (turbojeta3)*

Yeah but think of it like this, to them they aren't worth jack **** because they are gonna need to upgrade. Just like the 1.8T injectors are probably a viable upgrade for many other makes, but they're only 50 bucks on here...
Yeah I don't do much, I'm a mechanic working as a LTC's and CSM's Aide


----------



## turbo8vraddo (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: Let's make a larger injector factory master list, contribute your known ... (turbojeta3)*

450cc - low impedance - talon tsi
you can get them cheap because they are useless to the dsm guys.


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Let's make a larger injector factory master list, contribute your known ... (mechsoldier)*

Added to the list....TTT


----------



## v5turbo (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Let's make a larger injector factory master list, contribute your known ... (mechsoldier)*

Volvo s60R 2004model [email protected] *3.8bar OEM fuel pressure= 465cc *
Saab Aero 96-2004 model [email protected]


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Let's make a larger injector factory master list, contribute your known ... (v5turbo)*

The only list you'll ever need : http://users.erols.com/srweiss/tableifc.htm


----------



## rossmc1 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Let's make a larger injector factory master list, contribute your known ... (Agtronic)*

In the list here,states Audi S2 set at 29lb/hr 304cc/min,would these be what people would commonly call 310's??
Are G60 injectors the same spec or smaller??(couldnt find them in list)


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Let's make a larger injector factory master list, contribute your known ... (rossmc1)*

In my opinion, it's best to use new injectors. I don't think used injectors are worth the trouble ...


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Let's make a larger injector factory master list, contribute your known ... (Agtronic)*

If you want to waste your money on new injectors go for it, but it's pointless. A quick flow check to make sure they're still good, and your ready to go.


----------



## rossmc1 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Let's make a larger injector factory master list, contribute your known ... (Agtronic)*

I do agree,but depends on what u pay and stuff,i got a set of S2 injectors for free with inlet manifold i bought so if there any good must be worth using them insted on buying some,though buying them for £100 used seems strange,the S2 ones sell regularly on ebay for £100($200) on ebay.de, for that money must then be pointless not to put the extra into them and buy new,but i would rather use the ones i have,and the money saved i can use to buy something else
Would like to know how common injector failure is,never had a car that had one fail,i know they can clog up and flow less fuel but is this common,can they be cleaned to fix this,or doesnt it need replacing if not flowing what it should,anyone any idea's


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Let's make a larger injector factory master list, contribute your known ... (rossmc1)*

RCengineering can clean them out, I don't think it's too expensive, and they'll flow balance them and all sorts of crazy isht.


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: Let's make a larger injector factory master list, contribute your known ... (mechsoldier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mechsoldier* »_If you want to waste your money on new injectors go for it, but it's pointless. A quick flow check to make sure they're still good, and your ready to go.

If installing new injectors truly was a pointless wast of money, the factory would save money and buy from the used market.








Any electro-mechanical device is likely to fail with ongoing use. Sure, there are great junkyard deals out there. But, to say categorically that new injectors are never worth the investment is just silly. Plus, there's more to injector performance than just flow and impedance. There's spray pattern and consistency, open/close speed, etc.


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Let's make a larger injector factory master list, contribute your known ... (Scott F. Williams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scott F. Williams* »_
Any electro-mechanical device is likely to fail with ongoing use. Sure, there are great junkyard deals out there. But, to say categorically that new injectors are never worth the investment is just silly. Plus, there's more to injector performance than just flow and impedance. There's spray pattern and consistency, open/close speed, etc.

Which is why I posted this *RCengineering can clean them out, I don't think it's too expensive, and they'll flow balance them and all sorts of crazy isht.*


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: Let's make a larger injector factory master list, contribute your known ... (mechsoldier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mechsoldier* »_Which is why I posted this *RCengineering can clean them out, I don't think it's too expensive, and they'll flow balance them and all sorts of crazy isht.*


RC Engineering charges $25 per injector. So, to eliminate the risk of running defective (and possibly dangerous) parts, you've got to invest $100, for example. There are no warranties on used parts and if one piece is dead, there's no repair for it. You'd have to buy another part, anyway. Considering that a brand-new pack of 30lb injectors can be had (from me, at least) for $124 shipped... The significant savings that you have implied just don't exist.
Of course, the injectors with greater flow-capacities are more expensive. And, since that is true, RC's charge for testing/cleaning comprises a smaller fraction of the total cost. But, those bigger injectors aren't really available in the junkyards, either. So... that potential rebuttal is also moot.
I'm not trying to bust your chops, here. But, there is a really good reason to invest in new injectors. Fueling just isn't an aspect of tuning to screw around with or take less than very seriously. Short cuts often end up being frought with peril.


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Let's make a larger injector factory master list, contribute your known ... (Scott F. Williams)*

Listen, of course you're not going to be able to build a 9 second car with used injectors you grabbed of a 100k miles ford mustang from a junkyard, but that's not what this thread is about. I've never bought a set of used injectors for more than about 70 bucks, which is STILL half what you charge. 
There are ways to test injectors VERY easily such as measuring the resistance, pulling the fuel rail and doing a flow test, using DVOM with pulse rate capability and the like. YOU'RE injectors aren't going to flow the same amount either as long as they're close the computer will compensate. We aren't talking top fuel racing here, you aren't going to have a problem with used injectors. Are they going to flow equally to each other EXACTLY....NO but don't go fooling people with lesser knowledge into thinking that the only way to go is brand new or they're going to dynamite their brand new engine that's just BS.


_Modified by mechsoldier at 1:18 PM 11-15-2004_


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Let's make a larger injector factory master list, contribute your known ... (mechsoldier)*

man we cleaned out stock g60 injectors, a few times, even, flowed them, they looked great. Someone







gave them away to some dude and one failed in a week or two.
Then again i'm running 440cc's that came off a lightning with a couple K miles total, so ymmv.
heck even new injectors could fail, but 0 year, 1 year, and 15 year old injectors, thats alot of time span to bank your motor on.


----------



## rossmc1 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Let's make a larger injector factory master list, contribute your known ... (Scott F. Williams)*

Do injectors fail?as in stop working?is this common??
Isnt most injector problems down to say dirt or rust in the system and not actual injectors themselves(correct me if im wrong,as im only guessing)


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

*Re: Let's make a larger injector factory master list, contribute your known ... (mrkrad)*

Anyone know if we can use the 440cc DSM talon injectors on VR6T's? Or can the fuel rail be modified???


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: Let's make a larger injector factory master list, contribute your known ... (mechsoldier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mechsoldier* »_Listen, of course you're not going to be able to build a 9 second car with used injectors you grabbed of a 100k miles ford mustang from a junkyard, but that's not what this thread is about. I've never bought a set of used injectors for more than about 70 bucks, which is STILL half what you charge.

What is this thread about? You're looking to compile a database junkyard options so that folks can save money on their fueling. I understand and respect that. Several folks have contributed good information to help you with your table. However, two facts exist:
a) Junkyard injectors are a risk. They may or may not work. The only way to tell for sure is to have them professionally tested. That testing costs money. The savings that you suggest are possible but not terribly impressive. The risk vs reward ratio is not heavy on the benefits side of the scale.
b) The selection of suitably-sized direct-fit injectors from the junkyard is *sparse*. How often do you find cars with parts suitable for supporting big power? The 24lb Mustang injectors that you mentioned are peashooters. -not even as big as G60s. What other direct-fit options are out there? How much ghetto rigging is practical to save a few bucks? If you do find an injector that fits, is it a size that chip tuners support? Or, is it an oddball size that would require custom software?
DSM 440cc are cheap as hell, prevalent in yards, and are the ideal size for typical VW projects. However, they're low-impedance and don't fit without modifications. The Subaru and Nissan injectors that you list don't even come remotely close to fitting.
Some viable choices can be sourced (with hassle involved) from enthusiasts on forums similar to VW Vortex, but that means subscribing, monitoring threads, taking risks on payment/delivery with unknown people, as well as risk on the parts themselves. Is it worth all that effort and expense? Again, it isn't to most people.

_Quote »_There are ways to test injectors VERY easily such as measuring the resistance, pulling the fuel rail and doing a flow test, using DVOM with pulse rate capability and the like.

Please explain to us a specific method to accurately measure injector flow at home without specialized equipment and with a degree of safety. I'm curious to know how this is done.

_Quote »_YOU'RE injectors aren't going to flow the same amount either as long as they're close the computer will compensate.

No VW ECU can compensate for variations in flow from one injector to the other. The only means to sample the air/fuel ratio is via the O2 sensor which takes a reading from the output of all cylinders. I sell "batch-matched" injectors which have very small standard deviations in flow. -not quite as precise as "flow-matched" injectors which combine sets of 4, 6, 8, etc. injectors that flow exactly the same amount -but very close to it.

_Quote »_We aren't talking top fuel racing here, you aren't going to have a problem with used injectors.

What kind of power are little junkyard injectors going to safely support??? We may not be talking about 3sec 1/4 mile cars, here. However, breaking into the 13sec bracket sure seems like a worthy goal.

_Quote »_don't go fooling people with lesser knowledge into thinking that the only way to go is brand new or they're going to dynamite their brand new engine that's just BS.

I don't EVER use deception as a means to market my products and I resent the implication that I do so. I have a reputation around here for supplying quality parts, excellent communication and customer services, as well as accurate information. I'm not stating outright or even suggesting that used injectors are always a grave risk. What I *am* saying is that I disagree with your bombastic statements like this:
_If you want to waste your money on new injectors go for it, but it's pointless. A quick flow check to make sure they're still good, and your ready to go._
That's simply nonsense and a disservice to those in the VW tuning community.


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Let's make a larger injector factory master list, contribute your known ... (rossmc1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rossmc1* »_Do injectors fail?as in stop working?is this common??

Well lets put it this way, I've been working on cars for about 6 years now, I personally have owned at least 6 electronically fuel injected cars, I've worked on MANY MANY others. I am taking 8 ASE tests in the next 3 days and I went to college for mechanics, I passed the US Army's 11 week training course in less than a week (which I know is diesel but whatever). And I have NEVER EVER EVER personally seen a fuel injector fail.
They DO fail, but when they do it's usually because of improper maintenance and/or poor electrical connections.
But just to summarize, if you ARE going to use USED injectors, use some sense and find some low mileage ones, I can't stress enough the good sense it would be to go to an enthusiast board for the injectors you are looking for and get them that way.


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Let's make a larger injector factory master list, contribute your known ... (Scott F. Williams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scott F. Williams* »_
b) The selection of suitably-sized direct-fit injectors from the junkyard is *sparse*. How often do you find cars with parts suitable for supporting big power? The 24lb Mustang injectors that you mentioned are peashooters. -not even as big as G60s. What other direct-fit options are out there? How much ghetto rigging is practical to save a few bucks? If you do find an injector that fits, is it a size that chip tuners support? Or, is it an oddball size that would require custom software?

There's a lot of people who say things like that on here, but when you get into really in depth fuel injection talks with them they seem to run out of answers/basic knowledge of how the system works. I speculate this is just a bunch of BS that has been passed on from person to person. As far as 24lb injectors, most other makes of cars have had success modifying fuel pressure I think 80 psi fuel pressure is equal to 48 or 50 lb injectors at what you guys run usually. Everybody on here seems to hate rising rate fuel pressure regulators, I've seen em work personally. I'll soon see just how crappy these fuel injection setups are I'm gonna start experimenting with it soon.

_Quote »_DSM 440cc are cheap as hell, prevalent in yards, and are the ideal size for typical VW projects. However, they're low-impedance and don't fit without modifications. The Subaru and Nissan injectors that you list don't even come remotely close to fitting.

I wasn't really making the list concerning only VW people, it was just supposed to be a big list of injector sizes. Low impedence doesn't even matter though, just need a quick trip to radio shack to get some resistors and you are done. As far as fitting the rail like I said this wasn't only for vw people.


_Quote »_Some viable choices can be sourced (with hassle involved) from enthusiasts on forums similar to VW Vortex, but that means subscribing, monitoring threads, taking risks on payment/delivery with unknown people, as well as risk on the parts themselves. Is it worth all that effort and expense? Again, it isn't to most people.

Please I have NEVER seen so many people get ripped off on the other boards I have frequented as here on the poortex. Give me a break.


_Quote »_
Please explain to us a specific method to accurately measure injector flow at home without specialized equipment and with a degree of safety. I'm curious to know how this is done.

How about the method that is advocated by nearly every manufacturer for testing fuel injectors, good old fasioned DVOM and graduated cylinders with the fuel rail removed.

_Quote »_No VW ECU can compensate for variations in flow from one injector to the other.

This isn't just a VW thing that's pretty much any car I can think of

_Quote »_What kind of power are little junkyard injectors going to safely support??? We may not be talking about 3sec 1/4 mile cars, here. However, breaking into the 13sec bracket sure seems like a worthy goal.

A 2.4 L stratus engine with lightened flywheel, lightened pully, removed balance shafts, the cobra injectors, a ported throttle body, cai, crappy turbo muffler. It ran a 14.2 with the above mods, not too bad for about $600 and mostly home depot type stuff.




_Modified by mechsoldier at 2:43 PM 11-15-2004_


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: Let's make a larger injector factory master list, contribute your known ... (mechsoldier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mechsoldier* »_As far as 24lb injectors, most other makes of cars have had success modifying fuel pressure I think 80 psi fuel pressure is equal to 48 or 50 lb injectors at what you guys run usually.

At 80psi, an injector rated at 24lb would flow 32.5lbs. In order to reach 48lb/hour flow with 24lb, you'd need to run them at 174psi or approximately 12bar.







Considering that Bosch recommends that their injectors never be pushed past 5bar at the rail... your method is less than sound. Nor is your math accurate.

_Quote »_Low impedence doesn't even matter though, just need a quick trip to radio shack to get some resistors and you are done. As far as fitting the rail like I said this wasn't only for vw people.

A low-impedance injector fitted with resistors inline does not act exactly the same way as a high-impedance injector of the same flow-rating. The results *may* be acceptable, but there is no guarantee.

_Quote »_Please I have NEVER seen so many people get ripped off on the other boards I have frequented as here on the poortex. Give me a break.

Buying from respected vendors or enthusiasts is the key to successful commerce on *any* site. There's your break.

_Quote »_How about the method that is advocated by nearly every manufacturer for testing fuel injectors, good old fasioned DVOM and graduated cylinders with the fuel rail removed.

From where would you get a steady supply of fuel? In what apparatus would you securely hold the injectors? Doing this with a CIS car is easy because the injectors are attached to the lines. EFI is harder. I dunno about you, but this sort of procedure doesn't sound like what the average joe is about to attempt.

_Quote »_A 2.4 L stratus engine with lightened flywheel, lightened pully, removed balance shafts, the cobra injectors, a ported throttle body, cai, crappy turbo muffler. It ran a 14.2 with the above mods, not too bad for about $600 and mostly home depot type stuff.

You're talking about a Dodge Stratus engine?







Anyway, as I mentioned before, this really boils down to how much work are you willing to do to save a buck and how much risk you're willing to incur at the same time. Despite your excellent effort at turning a small budget into speed, the fact remains that the average guy is not going to go but so fast with junkyard parts.
Debates aside, here's the USRT 1.8T injector database. I offer it as a contribution towards this thread's original mission.


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Let's make a larger injector factory master list, contribute your known ... (Scott F. Williams)*

Well, I don't know....it seems easy to me, but I guess I'm not exactly the average joe, I took 8 ASE tests this week....


----------



## VR6_00Jetta (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: Let's make a larger injector factory master list, contribute your known ... (mechsoldier)*

This list may be more frustrating than helpful because it was formatted in .PDF and I couldn't get it comma delimited / text. If someone wants to "host" this .PDF for posting, or if you just want a copy, let me know and I'll e-mail it to you. Because post are limited to 20,000 characters, I had to delete Page 4 and then some.
I JUST FOUND THIS .PDF ONLINE AT: http://www.powerpage.dk/produk...s.pdf 
Copyright TDC Engineering and Marcel Chichak 1 of 4 05/21/2002
..............................................cc per................................Est. HP......Test
Manufacturer.....Part Number.....minute.....Colour.....Ohms.....each.....Press. PSI.....Vehicles.....Engine
Bendix.............GM25500139.......836........Red
Bendix.....................................1836......White.....................................................GM (alcohol)
Bosch...............0 180 150 712....214.....................................43...........................85-88 Saab 900
Bosch...............0 180 150 811....298.....................................60...........................3.5kPa Porsche Turbo 944...87-91 Porsche 944
Bosch...............0 180 150 951....346.....................................69...........................Audi S2, S4 og S6...Porsche Turbo
Bosch 0 208 150 209 167 33 36.3 ROVER Maestro/Montego
Bosch 0 280 150 001 265 53 43.5 MERCEDES 3.5L V8/SAAB 1.7L(STYLE V)(IC-514)
Bosch 0 280 150 002 265 53 43.5
Bosch 0 280 150 003 380 76 43.5
Bosch 0 280 150 007 340 68 - VW 1.6L/1.7L(STYLE V)(YELLOW)(IC-514)
Bosch 0 280 150 009 265 53 44 '70-'73 PORSCHE 914 1.7L(STYLE V)(YELLOW)(IC-517)
Bosch 0 280 150 014 - JAGUAR 5.3L V12(- 1979)(STYLE V)(IC-528)
Bosch 0 280 150 015 380 76
Bosch 0 280 150 016 - 1972 - 73 RENAULT R17
Bosch 0 280 150 019 - '73-'74 PORSCHE 914 2.0L(STYLE V)(GREEN)(IC-513)
Bosch 0 280 150 023 - JAGUAR V12(1979 -)(D-Jetronic)
Bosch 0 280 150 024 380 76 43.5 VOLVO B30E
Bosch 0 280 150 026 380 76 43.5
Bosch 0 280 150 034 - MERCEDES 3.5L V8/SAAB 1.7L(STYLE V)(IC-514)
Bosch 0 280 150 035 318 64 29 ? JAGUAR 5.3L V12(- 1979)(STYLE V)(IC-528)
Bosch 0 280 150 036 380 76 43.5 70-75 Volvo various 72-75 M-B various 2.8-4.5
Bosch 0 280 150 038 - '75-'76 PORSCHE 914 2.0L(STYLE V)(GREEN)(IC-513)
Bosch 0 280 150 040 - CADILLAC 5.7L/7.0L V8(STYLE I)(IC-006)
Bosch 0 280 150 041 480 96 43.5 MB 6.9L V8/CADILLAC
Bosch 0 280 150 043 380 76 43.5 BMW
Bosch 0 280 150 044 340 68 - VW 1.6L/1.7L(STYLE 5)(BLACK)(IC-514)
Bosch 0 280 150 045 400 80 - JAGUAR 5.3L V12(- 1979)(STYLE V)(IC-528)
Bosch 0 280 150 053 - FORD 2.3L(IC-004)
Bosch 0 280 150 054 - (0 280 150 600)FORD E43-E9F593-AA(BLUE)
Bosch 0 280 150 055 - FORD 2.5L(E53E-9F593-AA)(GREEN)(IC-000)
Bosch 0 280 150 056 - (0 280 150 601)FORD E53-E9F593-AA(GREEN)
Bosch 0 280 150 057 - FORD 1.9L(E7EE-E9F593-CA)(WHITE)(IC-221)
Bosch 0 280 150 063 - CHRYSLER 2.2L/2.5L(IC-222)
Bosch 0 280 150 067 - CHRYSLER 2.2L(IC-226)
Bosch 0 280 150 100 185 37 44
Bosch 0 280 150 102 -
Bosch 0 280 150 104 -
Bosch 0 280 150 105 187 37 43 ALFA 2.5L V6/3.0L V6/JAGUAR 5.3L V12(GREY)(IC-511) OPEL 1.9L/PORSCHE 914 2.0L/RENAULT 1.6L(GREY)(IC-511)
Bosch 0 280 150 106 -
Bosch 0 280 150 112 - '74-'75 PORSCHE 914 1.8L/VW(Type I)1.6L(GREY)(IC-516)
Bosch 0 280 150 114 185 37 VW(Transporter)1.8L/2.0L(IC-508)
Bosch 0 280 150 116 185 37 VW(Type I)1.6L(IC-515)
Bosch 0 280 150 121 178 36 43.5 79-81 Fiat Brava, 131, Spyder
Bosch 0 280 150 123 - FIAT 1.5L/TRIUMPH 2.0L/3.5L V8(IC-511)
Bosch 0 280 150 124 - TRIUMPH 2.0L
Bosch 0 280 150 125 188 38 - RENAULT 1.57L Turbo/1.65L/TRIUMPH 2.0L(STYLE V)(IC-519)
Bosch 0 280 150 126 188 38 46 BMW 3.0L(6 CYL)EAGLE 3.0L V6(IC-525)
Bosch 0 280 150 127 - ALFA 2.0L/FIAT 2.0L/LANCIA 2.0L(STYLE V)(IC-502)
Bosch 0 280 150 128 - ALFA 2.0L/FIAT 2.0L/LANCIA 2.0L(STYLE V)(IC-502)
Bosch 0 280 150 129 188 2.4 38
Bosch 0 280 150 130 185 2.3 37
Bosch 0 280 150 133 188 2.4 38 - JAGUAR XJ6 4.0L(6 CYL)
Bosch 0 280 150 135 188 2.4 38
Bosch 0 280 150 136 185 2.3 37
Bosch 0 280 150 150 -
Bosch 0 280 150 151 240 48 29 BMW 3.0L (6 CYL) JAGUAR 4.2L (6 CYL)
Bosch 0 280 150 152 230 46 ALFA Turbo/BMW 2.8L/3.2L(6 CYL)(STYLE V)(IC-505)
Bosch 0 280 150 153 -
Bosch 0 280 150 154 - PORSCHE 4.5L V8(STYLE V)(IC-526)
Bosch 0 280 150 157 206 2.4 41 36 JAGUAR 3.6L/4.2L(6 CYL)(STYLE V)(IC-763)
Bosch 0 280 150 158 229 2.4 46 - PORSCHE 2.5L/3.2L(6 CYL)(IC-728)
Bosch 0 280 150 159 256 2.4 51 - FORD 2.3L(STYLE II)(IC-029)
Bosch 0 280 150 160 185 white 2.1 37 - EAGLE 3.0L V6/FORD 2.3L(STYLE II)(IC-030)
Bosch 0 280 150 161 -
Bosch 0 280 150 162 -
Bosch 0 280 150 163 - JAGUAR 5.3L V12(1985 -)(Front 2)(STYLE V)(IC-729)
Bosch 0 280 150 164 - JAGUAR 5.3L V12(1985 -)(Rear 10)(STYLE V)(IC-730)
Bosch 0 280 150 165 233 2.4 47 - JAGUAR 3.6L/4.0L(6 CYL)(IC-763)
Bosch 0 280 150 166 - JAGUAR (6 CYL)
Bosch 0 280 150 200 300 2.0 60 43.5 BMW/PEUGEOT
Bosch 0 280 150 201 236 2.4 47 44 BMW 2.3L/BMW 3.2L/(6 CYL)/3.5L(6 CYL) CHRYSLER 2.2L Turbo/2.5L Turbo PONTIAC 1.8L Turbo/PORSCHE 2.5L
Bosch 0 280 150 203 185 16.0 37 36.3 85-86 BMW various FORD Mustang 5.0L V8(IC-560)
Bosch 0 280 150 204 167 33 36.3 VOLVO 2.1L(B21F)(IC-510)
Bosch 0 280 150 205 170 16.0 34 36.3 MERCEDES-BENZ
Bosch 0 280 150 206 167 33 36.3 VW Vanagon 1.9L/2.1L(IC-530)
Bosch 0 280 150 207 107 21 36.3
Bosch 0 280 150 208 133 16.0 27 44 BMW 323
Bosch 0 280 150 209 176 16.0 35 44 Volvo B200,B230
Bosch 0 280 150 210 133 16.0 27 36.3 1985 BMW K-100 Motorcycle
Bosch 0 280 150 211 146 16.0 29 43.5 BMW 1.8L/RENAULT 2.2L(IC-504)
Bosch 0 280 150 213 300 2.4 60 43.5 FORD 1.9L/2.3L(HIZ)(STYLE II)(IC-027)
Bosch 0 280 150 214 185 37 43.5
Bosch 0 280 150 215 214 16.0 43 36.3
Bosch 0 280 150 216 214 43 36.3
Bosch 0 280 150 217 167 16.0 33 36.3 BUICK 3.8L V6(STYLE II)(IC-012)
Bosch 0 280 150 218 309 15.0 62 45 1987 GN 3.8L Turbo(IC-215)
Bosch 0 280 150 219 167 16.0 33 36.3 FORD 2.0 SOHC 4cyl EFI
Bosch 0 280 150 220 148 16.0 30 46 Renault BUICK 3.0L V6(IC-216)
Bosch 0 280 150 221 150 16.0 30 - GM V-6(STYLE VI)(IC-026)
Bosch 0 280 150 222 16.0 - '85-'86 CHEV 5.0L V8(BLACK)(STYLE II)(IC-010)(5235047)
Bosch 0 280 150 223 223 16.2 45 36 1985 Vette 350
Bosch 0 280 150 226 192 16.0 38
Bosch 0 280 150 227 171 16.0 34 - 1987 ROVER 3.5L V8
Bosch 0 280 150 228 - (IC-032 & IC-075)
Bosch 0 280 150 229 142 15.0 28 - FORD 1.9L/2.3L/3.0L V6/3.8L V6/5.0L V8(STYLE II)(IC-031)
Bosch 0 280 150 231 149 16.0 30 - BUICK 3.0L V6(WHITE)(IC-218)
Bosch 0 280 150 232 219 16.0 44 - 1986 Vette 350(IC-219)
Bosch 0 280 150 233 - CADILLAC 4.1L V8(STYLE II)(IC-035)
Bosch 0 280 150 234 192 16.0 38
Bosch 0 280 150 235 - BUICK 3.8L V6(STYLE II)(IC-012)
Bosch 0 280 150 236 192 16.0 38 -
Bosch 0 280 150 237 149 16.0 30 - BUICK 3.0L V6(IC-218)
Bosch 0 280 150 238 192 16.0 38 - '85-'88 CHEV 5.0L V8(STYLE II)(IC-010)
Bosch 0 280 150 239 223 16.2 45 43.5 '86-'87 Vette 350
Bosch 0 280 150 255 235 16.0 47 - PEUGEOT 2.15L Turbo(N9T)(IC-539)
Bosch 0 280 150 334 -
Bosch 0 280 150 335 300 60 43.5 VOLVO B230 Turbo
Bosch 0 280 150 351 735 0.7 147 44.1 ? CHRYSLER 2.2L(STYLE II)(HIZ)(BLACK)(IC-016)
Bosch 0 280 150 352 238 2.4 48 - BMW 2.3L/BMW 3.2L(6 CYL)/3.4L(6 CYL)(STYLE II)(IC-009) CHRYSLER 2.2L Turbo/2.5L Turbo(STYLE II)(IC-009)
Bosch 0 280 150 353 142 2.3 28 - FORD 1.6L(STYLE II)(IC-001)
Bosch 0 280 150 354 142 2.3 28
Bosch 0 280 150 355 300 2.4 60 43.5 1984 VOLVO 2.3L(B23ET)(STYLE II)
Bosch 0 280 150 357 300 2.4 60 - VOLVO 2.3L Turbo(B230FT)(IC-541)
Bosch 0 280 150 360 240 2.6 48 - BMW 2.3L/BMW 3.2L(6 CYL)/3.4L(6 CYL)(STYLE II)(IC-009) CHRYSLER 2.2L Turbo/2.5L Turbo(STYLE II)(IC-009)
Bosch 0 280 150 361 260 2.4 52
Bosch 0 280 150 362 238 2.4 48 - BMW 2.3L/BMW 3.2L(6 CYL)/3.4L(6 CYL)(STYLE II)(IC-009) CHRYSLER 2.2L Turbo/2.5L Turbo(STYLE II)(IC-009)
Bosch 0 280 150 363 614 0.7 123 - CHRYSLER 2.2L(STYLE II)(IC-016)
Bosch 0 280 150 364 251 2.4 50 - BMW 2.3L/BMW 3.2L(6 CYL)/3.4L(6 CYL)(STYLE II)(IC-009) CHRYSLER 2.2L Turbo/2.5L Turbo(STYLE II)(IC-009)
Bosch 0 280 150 365 251 2.4 50
Bosch 0 280 150 400 437 87 Ford 4.5l 80-85 Ford various
Bosch 0 280 150 401 437 2.3 87 43.5 Ford
Bosch 0 280 150 402 338 2.4 68 43.5 Ford 84-87 Ford various
Bosch 0 280 150 403 503 blue 2.3 101 43.5 Ford 84-85 Ford various
Bosch 0 280 150 413 196 16.0 39
Bosch 0 280 150 414 154 16.0 31
Bosch 0 280 150 415 154 Light green 16.0 31 - BMW 2.5L(6 CYL)(IC-731)
Bosch 0 280 150 416 150 16.0 30 - AUDI 3.6L V8(IC-732) FERRARI 512 Testarossa
Bosch 0 280 150 417 150 16.0 30
Bosch 0 280 150 418 263 16.0 53
Bosch 0 280 150 419 199 14.0 40
Bosch 0 280 150 420 304 14.0 61
Bosch 0 280 150 421 192 16.0 38
Bosch 0 280 150 422 260 16.0 52 39.2
Bosch 0 280 150 423 196 16.0 39
Bosch 0 280 150 424 173 16.0 35 - AUDI 4.2L V8(IC-733)
Bosch 0 280 150 425 173 16.0 35
Bosch 0 280 150 427 241 16.0 48
Bosch 0 280 150 428 196 16.0 39 - SAAB 2.5L V6(IC-734)
Bosch 0 280 150 429 196 16.0 39
Bosch 0 280 150 431 359 12.0 72 - SAAB 2.3L Turbo(IC-735)
Bosch 0 280 150 432 240 14.5 48 - SAAB 2.3L(IC-736)
Bosch 0 280 150 433 240 12.0 48
Bosch 0 280 150 438 171 14.0 34
Bosch 0 280 150 439 167 14.0 33
Bosch 0 280 150 440 208 Light Rose 14.0 42 - BMW
Bosch 0 280 150 441 203 16.0 41
Bosch 0 280 150 442 203 16.0 41
Bosch 0 280 150 443 192 14.0 38
Bosch 0 280 150 444 150 12.0 30
Bosch 0 280 150 445 150 12.0 30
Bosch 0 280 150 446 176 14.0 35
Bosch 0 280 150 447 241 12.0 48 - AUDI A4/VOLKSWAGEN Passat
Bosch 0 280 150 448 241 12.0 48
Bosch 0 280 150 449 241 16.0 48 - FERRARI 456GT/550 Maranello
Bosch 0 280 150 450 335 16.0 67
Bosch 0 280 150 452 240 14.0 48
Bosch 0 280 150 453 273 14.0 55
Bosch 0 280 150 454 191 16.0 38
Bosch 0 280 150 455 221 12.0 44 - PORSCHE Boxster
Bosch 0 280 150 456 191 16.0 38
Bosch 0 280 150 457 150 12.0 30
Bosch 0 280 150 458 150 12.0 30
Bosch 0 280 150 459 164 12.0 33
Bosch 0 280 150 460 164 12.0 33
Any additions or corrections can be sent to [email protected]
Copyright TDC Engineering and Marcel Chichak 2 of 4 05/21/2002
Manufacturer
Part Number cc per
minute
Colour Ohms Est. hp.
each
Test
Press.PSI
Vehicles Engine
Bosch 0 280 150 461 240 14.0 48
Bosch 0 280 150 462 237 12.0 47
Bosch 0 280 150 463 191 16.0 38
Bosch 0 280 150 464 249 12.0 50
Bosch 0 280 150 465 249 12.0 50
Bosch 0 280 150 466 273 12.0 55
Bosch 0 280 150 467 273 12.0 55
Bosch 0 280 150 468 221 12.0 44
Bosch 0 280 150 469 221 12.0 44
Bosch 0 280 150 500 192 16.0 38
Bosch 0 280 150 501 192 16.0 38 - BMW
Bosch 0 280 150 502 240 16.0 48 - KIA Sportage
Bosch 0 280 150 503 192 16.0 38
Bosch 0 280 150 504 240 16.0 48 - KIA Sportage
Bosch 0 280 150 505 192 16.0 38
Bosch 0 280 150 506 240 16.0 48
Bosch 0 280 150 507 240 16.0 48
Bosch 0 280 150 508 - AUDI A8
Bosch 0 280 150 509 173 16.0 35
Bosch 0 280 150 550 273 14.0 55
Bosch 0 280 150 551 150 16.0 30
Bosch 0 280 150 552 150 16.0 30
Bosch 0 280 150 553 273 14.0 55
Bosch 0 280 150 554 273 14.0 55
Bosch 0 280 150 555 101 16.0 20
Bosch 0 280 150 556 192 14.0 38
Bosch 0 280 150 558 418 14.0 84
Bosch 0 280 150 559 418 14.0 84
Bosch 0 280 150 588 420 84
Bosch 0 280 150 600 - FORD 2.3L(E43E-9F593-AA)(BLUE)(IC-004)
Bosch 0 280 150 601 514 103 6.3 Ford 2.5L(E53E-9F593-AA)(GREEN)(IC-000)(* @ 2.5 msec)
Bosch 0 280 150 604 - FORD 1.9L(E7EE-9F593-CA)(WHITE)(IC-221)
Bosch 0 280 150 606 - FORD 2.3L(IC-004)
Bosch 0 280 150 607 - FORD 2.5L(E53E-9F593-AA)(GREEN)(IC-000)
Bosch 0 280 150 608 441 88 6.3 Ford
Bosch 0 280 150 614 189 38 44
Bosch 0 280 150 621 -
Bosch 0 280 150 628 - CHRYSLER 2.2L/2.5L(IC-222)
Bosch 0 280 150 636 - CHRYSLER 2.2L(IC-226)
Bosch 0 280 150 637 - DODGE Truck 3.9L V6(IC-227)
Bosch 0 280 150 640 - CHRYSLER 2.2L/2.5L(IC-222)
Bosch 0 280 150 642 - CHRYSLER 2.2L/2.5L(IC-222)
Bosch 0 280 150 652 - GEO 1.6L(IC-236)
Bosch 0 280 150 653 - CHRYSLER 2.2L/2.5L(IC-222)
Bosch 0 280 150 655 - DODGE Truck(IC-085)
Bosch 0 280 150 656 - DODGE Truck(IC-085)
Bosch 0 280 150 661 - GEO 1.0L(IC-236)
Bosch 0 280 150 665 - CHRYSLER 2.5L(IC-125)
Bosch 0 280 150 671 - GEO 1.6L(IC-613)
Bosch 0 280 150 674 - DODGE Truck 3.9L V6(IC-227)
Bosch 0 280 150 701 240 16.0 48 - BMW 3.5L(6 CYL)(IC-553)
Bosch 0 280 150 702 189 16.0 38 43.5 ALFA 3.0L V6(IC-569)
Bosch 0 280 150 703 149 16.0 30 43.5 ROVER 1.4 'K' MPI
Bosch 0 280 150 704 170 16.0 34 44
Bosch 0 280 150 705 151 16.0 30 - YUGO 1.3L(IC-554)
Bosch 0 280 150 706 214 16.0 43 36 85-86 Porsche 928 85, 88 Saab 900
Bosch 0 280 150 707 192 16.0 38
Bosch 0 280 150 708 151 16.0 30
Bosch 0 280 150 710 142 14.0 28 - FORD 1.9L/2.3L/3.0L V6/3.8L V6/5.0L V8(STYLE II)(IC-031)
Bosch 0 280 150 711 192 16.0 38 - SAAB 2.0L(IC-555)
Bosch 0 280 150 712 214 16.0 43 36 Saab 2.31 Turbo
Bosch 0 280 150 714 192 16.0 38 - BMW 1.8L/3.4L(6 CYL)(IC-540)
Bosch 0 280 150 715 149 16.0 30 44 BMW 1.8L/2.5(6 CYL)/5.0L V12(IC-570)
Bosch 0 280 150 716 151 16.0 30 44 88 BMW 325e/528e 90 Ford trucks
Bosch 0 280 150 718 181 14.5 36 39.2 86 Mustang 5.0L
Bosch 0 280 150 719 151 16.0 30
Bosch 0 280 150 720 151 16.0 30
Bosch 0 280 150 721 192 16.0 38
Bosch 0 280 150 722 192 16.0 38
Bosch 0 280 150 725 170 16.0 34 36.3 GM 2.0L 8V/VOLVO 2.3L(B230F)(IC-574)
Bosch 0 280 150 726 196 14.0 39
Bosch 0 280 150 727 131 14.0 26 36.3 FORD 1.9L/ 2.3L/ 3.0L V6/ 3.8L V6/ 5.0L V8 ;Truck 2.9L V6/ 3.0L V6 /4.9L(6 CYL)
Bosch 0 280 150 728 228 14.5 46 39.2 FORD Truck 7.5L V8
Bosch 0 280 150 729 192 16.0 38
Bosch 0 280 150 730 194 16.0 39 - 1987 - 91 PORSCHE 5.0L V8(IC-558)
Bosch 0 280 150 731 194 16.0 39 - PORSCHE 3.6L(6 CYL)(IC-551)
Bosch 0 280 150 734 200 16.0 40 36.3 PEUGEOT 1.9L/2.2L/2.85L V6(IC-574)
Bosch 0 280 150 736 191 16.0 38
Bosch 0 280 150 737 305 16.0 61 - AUDI 2.2L Turbo(IC-585)
Bosch 0 280 150 738 305 16.0 61
Bosch 0 280 150 740 150 16.0 30
Bosch 0 280 150 741 192 16.0 38
Bosch 0 280 150 742 192 14.0 38 -
Bosch 0 280 150 743 192 16.0 38
Bosch 0 280 150 744 214 16.0 43 36.3 GM 2.0L 16V
Bosch 0 280 150 745 235 14.0 47 - HYUNDAI 1.6L/2.0L/3.0L V6(IC-699)
Bosch 0 280 150 746 277 14.0 55
Bosch 0 280 150 747 192 16.0 38
Bosch 0 280 150 748 151 16.0 30
Bosch 0 280 150 749 218 16.0 44 - VOLVO 2.3L(B230F)(IC-574)
Bosch 0 280 150 750 138 14.0 28
Bosch 0 280 150 751 192 16.0 38
Bosch 0 280 150 754 238 14.0 48
Bosch 0 280 150 756 321 14.0 64 43.5 FORD 3.8L S/C V6/GM Truck 4.3L V6 Turbo
Bosch 0 280 150 757 192 16.0 38
Bosch 0 280 150 758 240 16.0 48
Bosch 0 280 150 759 226 14.5 45 39.2 89-90 Truck 460
Bosch 0 280 150 760 192 16.0 38 - SAAB 2.0L(IC-737)
Bosch 0 280 150 761 238 16.0 48 - SAAB 2.0L Turbo(IC-738)
Bosch 0 280 150 762 214 16.0 43 44 Volvo B230F
Bosch 0 280 150 763 188 14.0 38
Bosch 0 280 150 764 192 16.0 38
Bosch 0 280 150 766 192 16.0 38 - FORD 4.9L(6 CYL)(IC-077)
Bosch 0 280 150 767 138 14.0 28
Bosch 0 280 150 769 192 16.0 38
Bosch 0 280 150 770 192 14.0 38
Bosch 0 280 150 771 151 16.0 30
Bosch 0 280 150 773 150 16.0 30 - HYUNDAI 1.5L(IC-700)
Bosch 0 280 150 774 203 14.0 41 - CHRYSLER 3.0L V6/GM 3.8L V6 S/C(IC-142)
Bosch 0 280 150 775 196 16.0 39 47.9
Bosch 0 280 150 776 192 16.0 38 - HYUNDAI 1.5L Turbo(IC-701)
Bosch 0 280 150 777 277 14.0 55
Bosch 0 280 150 778 191 14.0 38 - BMW 3.0L & 4.0L V8(IC-739)
Bosch 0 280 150 779 192 16.0 38 - VOLVO 2.4L(5 CYL)(IC-740)
Bosch 0 280 150 783 192 16.0 38
Bosch 0 280 150 784 303 16.0 61
Bosch 0 280 150 785 304 14.0 61 - VOLVO 2.4L Turbo(5 CYL)(IC-741) PORSCHE 911 Carrera 3.6L(6 CYL)(IC-742)
Bosch 0 280 150 786 233 16.0 47
Bosch 0 280 150 788 203 14.0 41
Bosch 0 280 150 789 151 16.0 30
Bosch 0 280 150 790 191 16.0 38
Bosch 0 280 150 791 397 12.0 79
Bosch 0 280 150 792 245 16.0 49
Bosch 0 280 150 793 113 16.0 23
Bosch 0 280 150 802 284 2.4 57 44 Volvo, Renault B200Turbo, J7R Turbo
Bosch 0 280 150 803 390 4.8 78 39.2 PORSCHE 944 2.5L Turbo(HIZ)(STYLE V)(GREEN)(IC-744)
Bosch 0 280 150 804 337 2.4 67 43.5 Peugeot 505T 90-95 Volvo various
Bosch 0 280 150 808 331 2.4 66 55 CHRYSLER 2.2L Turbo II(STYLE II)(IC-054)
Bosch 0 280 150 810 299 2.4 60 - PONTIAC 2.0L Turbo(STYLE II)(IC-055)
Bosch 0 280 150 811 298 2.4 60 51 Porsche 944 Turbo
Bosch 0 280 150 812 203 2.4 41 - CHRYSLER 3.0L V6(STYLE II)(IC-005)
Bosch 0 280 150 813 299 2.4 60 - CHRYSLER 2.5L Turbo(IC-224)
Bosch 0 280 150 814 384 2.4 77 43.5
Bosch 0 280 150 818 238 2.4 48
Bosch 0 280 150 819 238 2.4 48
Bosch 0 280 150 820 238 2.4 48
Bosch 0 280 150 821 178 2.4 36
Bosch 0 280 150 823 192 2.4 38
Bosch 0 280 150 824 218 4.8 44
Bosch 0 280 150 825 190 2.4 38
Bosch 0 280 150 826 223 2.4 45 - CHRYSLER 3.8L V6(IC-171)
Bosch 0 280 150 827 223 2.4 45
Bosch 0 280 150 828 235 2.4 47
Bosch 0 280 150 829 203 2.4 41 - CHRYSLER 3.0L V6(IC-172)
Bosch 0 280 150 830 192 2.4 38
Bosch 0 280 150 831 192 2.4 38
Bosch 0 280 150 834 397 3.0 79 43.5 CHRYSLER 2.5L Flex Fuel(IC-173)
Bosch 0 280 150 835 397 3.0 79 43.5 Chrysler
Bosch 0 280 150 837 - CHRYSLER 5.2L V8 CNG(IC-171)
Bosch 0 280 150 839 - FORD 4.6L SOHC V8 CNG(IC-770)
Bosch 0 280 150 841 622 2.4 124
Bosch 0 280 150 900 - BMW 2.3L/BMW 3.2L(6 CYL)/3.4L(6 CYL)(STYLE II)(IC-009) CHRYSLER 2.2L Turbo/2.5L Turbo(STYLE II)(IC-009)
Bosch 0 280 150 901 195 15.0 39 43.5 GM 3.8L V6/5.0L V8
Bosch 0 280 150 902 197 16.0 39 - VW 1.8L(Digifant)(IC-746)
Bosch 0 280 150 903 197 16.0 39 - VW 1.8L(IC-746)
Bosch 0 280 150 905 245 16.0 49 - VW Corrado 1.8L S/C(Digifant)
Bosch 0 280 150 907 - FORD 3.8L V6/4.9L(6 CYL)(IC-078)
Bosch 0 280 150 908 246 16.0 49
Bosch 0 280 150 909 - FORD 3.8L V6/4.6L SOHC V8(STYLE II)(IC-045)
Bosch 0 280 150 911 342 Fire (orange) red 14.0 68 45 1991 FORD 3.8L S/C(HIZ)(RED)(IC-079)
Bosch 0 280 150 912 321 14.0 64 43.5 1992 FORD 3.8L S/C(HIZ)(IC-079)
Bosch 0 280 150 913 246 (Light) blue 14.0 49 - FORD Truck 7.5L V8(IC-080)
Bosch 0 280 150 917 192 14.0 38 - GM 3.8L V6(IC-087)
Bosch 0 280 150 921 150 16.0 30 - AUDI 2.8L(6 CYL)(IC-748)
Any additions or corrections can be sent to [email protected]
Copyright TDC Engineering and Marcel Chichak 3 of 4 05/21/2002
Bosch 0 280 155 604 - VW 2.45L(5 CYL)(IC-726)




_Modified by VR6_00Jetta at 2:10 AM 11-19-2004_


----------



## VR6_00Jetta (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: Let's make a larger injector factory master list, contribute your known ... (mechsoldier)*

http://www.powerpage.dk/produk...s.pdf


_Modified by VR6_00Jetta at 2:17 AM 11-19-2004_


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Let's make a larger injector factory master list, contribute your known ... (VR6_00Jetta)*

The problem with that list, is that those injectors are all tested at different PSI's. The numbers I got were manufacturer's specs, which means they are tested according to SAE standards, meaning they're all tested for flow at the same pressure. That list isn't fuel injector flow so much as the fuel system of that particular car's flow.


----------

